# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Как звать Винни-Пуха в разных переводах

## Rtyom

> Знаменитый медвежонок, придуманный английским писателем Аланом Милном и известный всем детям под именем Винни-Пух, заговорил по-белорусски и стал называться Вiня-Пыхом. Помимо главного героя, в белорусском переводе изменили свои имена и другие герои знаменитой книги - Пятачка зовут Прасючок, Кролика - Трус, Слонопотама - Мамантук, а Кристофер Робин получил имя Крыштусь Родзька.    
> Переводчик Виталь Воронов признался, что перевод Бориса Заходера он прочел уже когда "Вiня-Пых" находился в печати, поэтому влияние классического русскоязычного текста исключено.    
> Воронов знаком с двумя польскими переводами этой книги, читал чешский и просматривал украинский ее вариант. Кроме того, переводчик специально ознакомился с тем, какими именами названы главные герои в большинстве иностранных изданий.    
> "Действительно, представление Винни-Пуха в разных языках является интересной особенностью, - говорит Виталь Воронов. - Если в России дети знают этого медвежонка как Винни-Пуха, то в Польше его имя - Кубусь Пухатек, в Варшаве даже улица есть с таким названием. В Латвии его знают как Виннийс-Пукса, в Венгрии его зовут Мицимоцко, в Дании Петр Плюс, а в Норвегии Оле Брум".

----------


## Leof

А взять "Войну и мир" - там имена давайте тоже все поменяем!  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ...и стал называться Вiня-Пыхом.

 М-да, сразу вспоминается старый наркоманский анекдот про Винни-Пыха и Пыхтачка.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Ага.   ::

----------


## TATY

Я не знаю зачем автор назвал характера "Winnie the Pooh" - на английском, слово poo / pooh является детским вариантом слова "испражнения".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я не знаю зачем автор назвал характера "Winnie the Pooh" - на английском, слово poo / pooh является детским вариантом слова "испражнения".

 Тогда надо было на русский переводить "Винни Пук".   ::

----------


## Оля

> Я не знаю*,* зачем автор назвал персонажа "Winnie the Pooh" - в английском_ слово poo / pooh является детским вариантом слова "испражнения".

----------


## Полуношник

> Originally Posted by TATY  Я не знаю*,* зачем автор назвал персонажа "Winnie the Pooh" - в английском_ слово poo / pooh является детским вариантом слова "испражнения".

   ::  
назвал персонаж

----------


## Rtyom

По-моему, в книге ясно даётся ответ на этот вопрос.

----------


## Оля

[quote=Полуношник] 

> Originally Posted by TATY  Я не знаю*,* зачем автор назвал персонажа "Winnie the Pooh" - в английском_ слово poo / pooh является детским вариантом слова "испражнения".

   ::  
назвал персонаж[/quote :: wdywy1h] _Персонажа_.
"Персонажа книги зовут..." (по-твоему, тут должно быть "персонаж зовут"?).
"Автор назвал свой персонаж..." звучит странно.
"Автор назвал своего персонажа..." - ok.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Я не знаю зачем автор назвал характера "Winnie the Pooh" - на английском, слово poo / pooh является детским вариантом слова "испражнения".

 Я думаю, что во время написания "Винни-Пуха" это слово просто не использовалось в таком значении — по крайней мере, в тех кругах, где вращался Милн.

----------


## Rtyom

Так же как Puss in Boots.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Так же как Puss in Boots.

 У нас тоже есть аналогичные выражения. К счастью, пока еще никто не додумался называть так персонажей детских книг.  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> У нас тоже есть аналогичные выражения. К счастью, пока еще никто не додумался называть так персонажей детских книг.

 Голубой щенок

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by gRomoZeka  У нас тоже есть аналогичные выражения. К счастью, пока еще никто не додумался называть так персонажей детских книг.    Голубой щенок

 "Голубой щенок" is ok, not worse than a "pink elephant". I was thinking more along the lines of "ж*па с ушами" or "п*зда на ножках".    ::   ::

----------


## Leof

[quote=Оля][quote="Полуношник":vv7rh9x9] 

> Originally Posted by TATY  Я не знаю*,* зачем автор назвал персонажа "Winnie the Pooh" - в английском_ слово poo / pooh является детским вариантом слова "испражнения".

   ::  
назвал персонаж[/quote:vv7rh9x9] _Персонажа_.
"Персонажа книги зовут..." (по-твоему, тут должно быть "персонаж зовут"?).
"Автор назвал свой персонаж..." звучит странно.
"Автор назвал своего персонажа..." - ok.[/quote:vv7rh9x9] 
Олечка, как же это? Это же винительный, а не родительный. 
Назови свой любимый персонаж (твой вариант - своего любимого персонажа) в этой книге.
Я слишком туго затянула свой корсаж (твой вариант - своего корсажа).
Я потерял свой багаж ( твой вариант - своего багажа).
Он изменил свой антураж ( - он изменил своего антуража).
Мне кажется, _персонажа зовут_ - это верный, но разговорный вариант. Вернее сказать "_персонаж зовут_" и "_назвал свой персонаж_".

----------


## Scrabus

> Мне кажется, _персонажа зовут_ - это верный, но разговорный вариант. Вернее сказать "_персонаж зовут_" и "_назвал свой персонаж_".

 Не, тут Оля права. Вообще не звучит   ::

----------


## Полуношник

Ну ладно, наверно, можно и так и так. Похоже, всё зависит от того, считать ли существительное "персонаж" одушевлённым или нет.

----------


## translationsnmru

> "Голубой щенок" is ok, not worse than a "pink elephant". I was thinking more along the lines of "ж*па с ушами" or "п*зда на ножках".

 Ни Winnie the Pooh, ни Puss in Boots ничего подобного изачально не значили, когда эти книги писались. Это были совершенно невинные названия. Точно также как и "Голубой щенок" - никто не предполагал тогда, что это можно истолковать как "Щенок-гомосекуалист". 
Я это к чему говорю:  ты написала: "К счастью, пока еще никто не додумался называть так персонажей детских книг". Так ведь и у них тоже. Называли-то без задней мысли.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ни Winnie the Pooh, ни Puss in Boots ничего подобного изачально не значили, когда эти книги писались. Это были совершенно невинные названия.

 Я в курсе, но у нас таких названий, как мне кажется, практически нет. За исключением "Голубого щенка" (который у меня, кстати, не ассоциируется с гомосексуализмом) других не припомню. 
Хотя я думаю, что имена персонажей сказок настолько привычны, что и у англоязычной аудитории не вызывают в большинстве своем никаких задних мыслей.

----------


## Оля

> Олечка, как же это? Это же винительный, а не родительный.

 Да, это винительный, но (как правило) мы говорим о персонаже как об одушевленном предмете.
Вот и Громозека написала "..._никто не додумался называть так персонажей_..." (а твой вариант - "никто не додумался называть так персонажи"  :P )

----------


## Полуношник

> Originally Posted by Leof  Олечка, как же это? Это же винительный, а не родительный.   Да, это винительный, но (как правило) мы говорим о персонаже как об одушевленном предмете.
> Вот и Громозека написала "..._никто не додумался называть так персонажей_..." (а твой вариант - "никто не додумался называть так персонажи"  :P )

 А вот грамота.ру, точнее, словарь трудностей говорит: 
ПЕРСОНАЖ, род. персонажа; вин. мн. персонажи и _допустимо_ персонажей.   ::

----------


## Оля

> ПЕРСОНАЖ, род. персонажа; вин. мн. персонажи и _допустимо_ персонажей.

 Правильно, допустимо в зависимости от контекста. В данном контексте персонаж - это нечто одушевленное. Мы же не говорим "я назвал свой кот".

----------


## gRomoZeka

[quote=Оля] 

> ПЕРСОНАЖ, род. персонажа; вин. мн. персонажи и _допустимо_ персонажей.

 Правильно, допустимо в зависимости от контекста. В данном контексте персонаж - это нечто одушевленное. Мы же не говорим "я назвал свой кот".[/quote:2e2lyoz2]
Допустимо - значит всегда допустимо, поэтому спорить не о чем. Оба варианта правильны, а в некоторых случаях "персонажа" звучит естественнее, чем "персонаж".  :: 
Но "кот" в винительном падеже - "кота", так что пример не самый удачный.

----------


## Оля

> Но "кот" в винительном падеже - "кота"

 Это потому что коты всегда одушевленные.   ::

----------


## Leof

Капитан покинул своего экипажа. 
Слово кот - не галлицизм, а одушевлённость здесь не при чём. :P  
Я забыл вашего этажа!

----------


## Scrabus

> Капитан покинул своего экипажа. 
> Я забыл вашего этажа!

 Звучит нипаруски  :P

----------


## Leof

> Originally Posted by Leof  Капитан покинул *своего экипажа*. 
> Я забыл *вашего этажа*!   Звучит нипаруски  :P

 а что тут такого? Чем хуже, чем назвать *своего персонажа*?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Капитан покинул своего экипажа.
> ...
> Я забыл вашего этажа!

 Лёва, ты до сих пор распинаешься?  :P Сказано же, "персонажа" - допустимый вариант.  ::

----------


## Leof

Бебебе :P

----------


## Полуношник

> Капитан покинул своего экипажа. 
> Слово кот - не галлицизм, а одушевлённость здесь не при чём. :P

 Очень даже при чём.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Капитан покинул своего экипажа. 
> Слово кот - не галлицизм, а одушевлённость здесь не при чём. :P  
> Я забыл вашего этажа!

 Одушевлённость очень даже причём. Полуношник прав  ::  А вот галлицизм это или нет, как раз неважно.

----------

